# Friday sharking



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Going to go sharking on friday. Thought I'd post it in advance if anyone wants to go and can plan it. I'm going to hit up a spot on pcola beach. I have a yak and bait. Big cownose piece, wings, 2 bonita, blues, snapper etc. I'll hit up marina again in hopes of fresh carcasses. Need to use up this bait so need some help.

We can try and catch some fresh blues or rays too. Probably going around lunch time and staying into the night, depending on action.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I will probably hit the beach Friday afternoon / evening since the wife has a Christmas event to attend. Hopefully the surf will stay flat until then. I will PM you my cell number if you want to get up with me later.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure we can decide on a spot. Supposed to get South winds Thursday night and through friday. Surf might pick up but Shouldn't be too bad. I god hammered Saturday night while going out and coming in. I doubt the surf will be as bad as it was then


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

I have some small rays that I have wanted to get out but alas, no yak. lol My brother and I might have to drop in on you. Where on Pcola beach do you usually go? Chickenbone? Johnson's beach? We usually stick to inside Ft Pickens.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Come on out. Rays should work pretty good if they're fresh. I've tried them whole with no luck. But mine where in freezer for a little while. If you've never yakked out and nervous I'll run them out for you. But we'll be on pcola beach probably between CB and pier.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest/six_day

that site is usually very accurate. I won't be fishing until after Christmas due to money and since I'm getting more tackle under the tree!! good luck to you guys though.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

May join you Justin. I doubt very seriously the surf will be as bad as you paddled Saturday. Props to you for that. I'm definitely heading out Saturday as mother in law is in town


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok cool. I'll check the surf on the site I check. It's accurate. There most likely will be surf with the 10mph or so south winds. Shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think I will make it Friday but I hope you guys have a safe and productive trip and post a great report!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks don. I'll keep you posted while I'm out. I'm going to try the area you told me to try on Saturday. Hopefully I land a nice one. I'm on drought right now.


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't make it Friday but I will be definitely be wanting to go as soon as I get back as I just upgraded my gear and bought a Penn senator 115 L2 9/0 from Sharknut. Can't wait to brake it in! Hope to go on the 2nd, 3rd, and/or 4th of January.


Justin


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

So who all wants to go? I'm gonna head out probably just after lunch


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey 618. Id like to meet up with you in Early-mid May if you're around. I got out one night with Ugly this year in may but no luck that night. Nothing was moving I guess. Got My uncle and cousin coming with me from Arkansas but Uncle has no interest in sharkin. I do have a "shark rod" I guess if you wanna call it that. I need to put a reel on it and string it up. 7 1/2 foot Diawa SeaLine SL-24RS if that tells you anything. Bought it about 10 years ago for some big flathead cats but once I received it I figured out really quick its not a throwing rod.  2 roller first eye (nearest the reel) and single roller tip. 40-80lb line and 2-4lb lure weight. Heck. I may just bring it down and see if anyone will give me something for it. Not doing me any good up here in Wisconsin. Im looking at the week of May 11-16th We'll be down there. Good luck out there tomorrow guys. I'll be thinking about you while I drive 18 wheels in an ice storm.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Hey 618. Id like to meet up with you in Early-mid May if you're around. I got out one night with Ugly this year in may but no luck that night. Nothing was moving I guess. Got My uncle and cousin coming with me from Arkansas but Uncle has no interest in sharkin. I do have a "shark rod" I guess if you wanna call it that. I need to put a reel on it and string it up. 7 1/2 foot Diawa SeaLine SL-24RS if that tells you anything. Bought it about 10 years ago for some big flathead cats but once I received it I figured out really quick its not a throwing rod.  2 roller first eye (nearest the reel) and single roller tip. 40-80lb line and 2-4lb lure weight. Heck. I may just bring it down and see if anyone will give me something for it. Not doing me any good up here in Wisconsin. Im looking at the week of May 11-16th We'll be down there. Good luck out there tomorrow guys. I'll be thinking about you while I drive 18 wheels in an ice storm.


I'll be around in may for sure. I'm not going anywhere. I'm sure the bug will still be in me come may. Hopefully we do alright tomorrow. I'm on a slump. Not sure what the deal is. I think my rays were too old. Now I got a little fresher ray and bonito so hopefully the shark gods are watching over us. Stay safe


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Where are you going tomorrow?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Ill text you later tomorrow eve. May get out but will be late if so. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

If anyone wants to meet me send me a text. I'll have a 6/0, 12/0, and surf rod. So hopefully we can soak a good amount of bait and do good.

619-3412


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Me and sharkwrangler are heading out later today. I'll be there around 3 or so, possibly earlier. Like to get bait out before sundown, get a feel or the surf, check water for good spots etc. Well have bait and two yaks.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, me and sharkwrangler met up yesterday at about 4 and checked out the surf. It was pretty rough at the shore break. So it would have made for a very bad outcome. You would be soaking wet before you even got into your kayak. There's no way you would have been able to paddle and not be slammed. 

But, we had bait and gear so we decided to try the sound. Ran baits out just before dark. 14/0 with whole ray,6/0 with cownose wing, and 12/0 with butterflied bonito. My 6/0 clicker went tits up on me as I ran bait out. No click as of now. So we hung out and shooted the shit. Two more guys came out with 9/0s and I ran their bait out at probably 8 or so. A mullet and another whole ray. Good spread and different bait. No luck. Packed up about 1130 or so.

Surf is supposed to pick up so probably this week I'll go again.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Looks like Monday and Tuesday will have north winds.


----------

